

Three Introductory Textbooks I Hope to Read Someday - gms
http://ghalib.me/blog/three-introductory-textbooks-i

======
shire
I'm reading the Stewart series for Calculus, he moves to fast I feel.

------
e3pi
Concrete Mathematics is a new title to me, your buoyant thrill on Euler font
and making a concrete floor() and ceil(), let me guess, Knuth? Sold me.

~~~
gms
It is an excellent textbook for sure.

